# Thirsty Friday



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone else looking forward to Thirsty Friday on the Grass Factor. Heard there is gonna be a great guest tonight.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Indeed. @JohnP has been asking me for months to come on, but life has been busy and I have a standing conflict on some Thursdays.

But here we are - my day of reckoning has arrived. :lol:

I am really excited to visit with @thegrassfactor, @osuturfman and @Greendoc later this evening. Here is a link for anyone that doesn't have anything better to do on a Friday evening:


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Indeed. @JohnP has been asking me for months to come on....


All it took was the $793 Cameo fee and whaddya know?!


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Awesome, I plan to tune in :thumbup:


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Showtime Boy's!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks so much to @Ware for taking the time to come on the show.

If it weren't for The Wizard pissing Ware off one day 5 years ago, we might not be here. For your Hair of the Dog Saturday, here's to Andy who's been holding Ware's beer for nearly 5 years and 15k+ members. Here's to you Maestro of the Milo. <cue _Real Men of Genius_ track>

Many thanks again, Mr. Ware!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We gave Andy a hard time last night because @osuturfman and I both got our fair share of whippings from the wizard back in the day, but the truth is I learned a lot and made some lifelong friends at ATY - and for that I am forever grateful.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And when I say I learned a lot, I mean more than texasweed's National Champion Chili Recipe.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> And when I say I learned a lot, I mean more than texasweed's National Champion Chili Recipe.


Wasn't Texasweed the original writer of the Bermuda Bible?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > And when I say I learned a lot, I mean more than texasweed's National Champion Chili Recipe.
> ...


I believe that's correct… I even remember when he told Ware he is a "PRO"….


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > And when I say I learned a lot, I mean more than texasweed's National Champion Chili Recipe.
> ...


Yeah, but turns out he plagiarized most of it (literally a copy/paste job) from some stuff Richard Duble wrote at Texas A&M.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I was just trying to get a response from @Mightyquinn. Obviously, he no longer responds to that button being pushed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Texasweed is dead to me  That guy was a real piece of work to make up stories like he did :thumbup:


----------

